# Galaxy GeForce GTS 250 1 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2009)

While NVIDIA's GTS 250 isn't really new technology, Galaxy has chosen to put an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo cooler on their card. Even though it uses two fans, the card is extremely quiet making it an excellent choice for a media PC. The best is that it won't cost you anything extra. Galaxy is offering their cards at NVIDIA's reference design MSRP of $149.

*Show full review*


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice review. lol @ the Left 4 Dead performance...


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review...

It's a downer for me, I was almost considering one until I saw that it was a re-badged 9800GTX+, and that review just ended its chance for me....

I guess I'm stuck with a GTX 260 216sp, or waiting for something new...
Guess I'll have my 4850 a bit longer yet.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like how it goes in Left 4 Dead lol.


----------



## karnak (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm curious as to why the test system gets suck a low 3dmark06 score with a Core i7 920 @ 3.8GHz with the 4850.  I'm running a PhII 940 @ 3.5 with a 4850 and get ~15k in 3dmark06.  The score listed is about 12.6k, what gives I wonder.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2009)

sure gives a good PPD though, which is obvious really. But seeing as its only $9 more than the 4850 and gets a good few PPD more...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 11, 2009)

How come I get more FPS in L4D with my 4830 at 1920x1080 using 16x AA/16x AF with everything on high/very high? I get 178-222fps average..


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How come I get more FPS in L4D with my 4830 at 1920x1080 using 16x AA/16x AF with everything on high/very high? I get 178-222fps average..



Check your overclock.... LOL 700/1004...


----------



## X-Terminator (Mar 11, 2009)

I was wondering why on the charts there was no 9800GTX+.  OHHHHHHHHHHHH it's because it is the same card with 1GB Memory. HHHHHHHHHaaaaaaa  (Just playing) 

On a serious note I've been coming to this site for awhile now because your reviews are 2nd to none.  I used to use about 4 or 5 websites to research hardware, but now that I've found. TPU  Almost all the info I need is in one place.  So thank you for all your hard work and keep up the good reviews.

on a side note IMO there is one other thing that I look for in a video card review and that would be the card length.  Just because with the size of video cards now a days it is hard to upgrade someone GPU with out knowing the length.  IE I just upgraded my system to a core i 7 920, GTX 285 and wanted to save money and not get a new case (I really need a new case) and during installation I found that my video card was almost touching the case wall.  I have just enough room to put a IDE Round cable in between the GPU & case wall.  Just food for though


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm puzzled.  The Tech Report did a review of an EVGA GTS250 and the power usages were MUCH different.  Idle was 128 vs. 213 watts and load was 248 vs. 304 watt.  Although the EVGA consumes 120 watts more at load vs. idle, the Galaxy only consumes 91 watts more.  TR DID include the 9800GTX+ and the GTS250 used less power than it did, albeit with different driver versions.  Setups were different, although the TR system had a lower clocked i7 965 @ 3.2GHz, more RAM (triple channel instead of dual), a more efficient HDD (SE16 320GB), and a PCP&C 750.

It has to be hard to write these reports with the drivers changing all of the time.  But in order to compare apples to apples, the same drivers MUST be used and, preferably, the latest ones used.  I'm not pleased with either review.  I thought that the TR review showed that there are power saving reasons to get the GTS250, but since different drivers were used, who knows.

I know that no one wants to give a thorough review of this re-badged version of the 9800 GTX+ which was the die shrink version of the 9800 GTX which was re-badged version of the 8800 GTS 512MB.

But.....


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2009)

maybe the evga card has 2d/3d clock switching which the galaxy card doesn't have.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 14, 2009)

Normal 9800GTX's do not have 2d clocks, for eg mine, always runs full speed, wish it had idle clocks tbh, lower noise, power consumption and all. And I've noticed on 9800GTX+ reviews, there are idle clocks so it might be that


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 14, 2009)

Some of the results in this review confuse me.

L4D is just one of them...
In tf2 the 4870x2 is getting beat by the single 4870 and other cards.

idc though... the review shows what is important 

This card beats out the 4850 with a better cooler and better frame rates at a competitive price. If someone was in the $150 range then this card would be a good choice. Although I still would wait till after April.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 20, 2009)

The only advantage that this card has over the 9800GTX is the shorter PCB length and the good cooling.... 

Thats a good reason for me to buy it though


----------



## SeanG (Mar 22, 2009)

Am I  missing something,or is 150 fps in left for dead not good?


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 26, 2009)

man that is fuckebd up i guess left for dead likes fast core clocks, ah well awesome review as usual this place never fails to put out awesome reviews


----------



## SeanG (Mar 26, 2009)

tkpenalty said:


> The only advantage that this card has over the 9800GTX is the shorter PCB length and the good cooling....
> 
> Thats a good reason for me to buy it though




It has the same faster memory as the GTX 285 too.The 9800GTX+ has 1.0ns and the GTS250 has 0.8ns.


----------

